# P2404 EVAP Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit: Implausible Signal



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

hey guys i had my cel coming on for multiple vacuum leaks. had all this taken care of about a month ago and the car runs great now. however i keep getting this code coming back (P2404), and after a search, there isn't much info about it. only thing i have found is check the gas cap. i've put a new gas cap on and the cel still comes back on...:banghead:
can anyone help me out?


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

There isn't much on that code, simply because that code is not for a VW. 

Here is a listing of all of the fault codes, including the Generic BS P codes. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Fault_Codes&until=01374


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> There isn't much on that code, simply because that code is not for a VW.
> 
> Here is a listing of all of the fault codes, including the Generic BS P codes.
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Fault_Codes&until=01374


I'm not sure your post makes any sense. I get the same code from my Jetta, and it's also listed in my Bentley manual, "Evaporative Emission System Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit Range/Performance."

So, if it's not for a VW, then why is my VW showing the code?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Your VW isnt showing the code, the Code reader that you're using is showing it. 

The link that i posted is from the maker of Vag-com the offical diagnostic software for VW/audi. 

anyway, If it is listed in the bentley, that would be one of the most messed up things to date.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

The codes in the other column are vag codes, the others are called SAE P codes

http://i.imgur.com/hg8bB.jpg


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting! Seems odd that it would be included within that and not on the rostech site.


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

so no one has had this code before?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

If it was me, I'd grab another evap ( i think its N80 ) valve from the junk yard and swap it out....


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Your VW isnt showing the code, the Code reader that you're using is showing it.
> 
> The link that i posted is from the maker of Vag-com the offical diagnostic software for VW/audi.
> 
> anyway, If it is listed in the bentley, that would be one of the most messed up things to date.


VW fault codes usually have a generic P-code associated with them. In this case, P2404 actually shows up in the Ross-Tech wiki with fault code 009220: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/009220/P2404



> 009220/P2404 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit: Implausible Signal
> 
> Possible Symptoms
> Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
> ...


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

does anyone else have some input on this? not trying to get raped when i take it into the shop


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Real simple man. Pressurize the evap system and spray some soapy water on the lines to look for leaks. Pick up a used N80 at the junk yard and see if that helps. Check your blue balls under the fender liner... maybe the hard line corroded and now has a leak. There's lots of things you can do to check before you walk blind sided into a repair shop. Go out and get your hands dirty.


----------

